# Minn Kota or Motorguide?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in the market for a bow mount trolling motor for a 17' bass tracker rated for 60 HP max. I can't seem decide between the Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 (http://www.amazon.com/...ota+ppower+drive+v2) and the wireless Motorguide (http://www.amazon.com/...eywords=motorguide).

Any reason to pick one over the other?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Minn Kota hands down, growing up in Maine with much harsher conditions than we usually see in Utah our family has used them as long as I can remember and never had an issue. Last year I spent time on 2 different boats with the wireless remote i-Pilot and it is a phenomenal setup that works amazingly well.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh no. It's the Ford/Chevy, Pepsi/Coke, boxer/brief debate. I am not a fan of the electric steer type motors. Cable steer all the way for me. Anyway, I have owned both and both worked great for me. I have a Minn Kota now only because my boat came with a MK and I didn't want to drill new holes for a MG when it came time to get a new motor. I say, get one and go.

SlapShot


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just ordered a Minn Kota Powerdrive with the i-pilot. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

get the minn kota with a Remote control and auto pilot
if you jigg you can put it on spot lock and it will keep you at the same place.


----------

